# Bike Identification



## MFMC Paint (Apr 9, 2018)

Working on this bike for a customer and would love more information on it. Thanks.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 9, 2018)

You should list it in the vintage lightweight section for best results. @bulldog1935 on here seems to know about these types of bikes.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks for the vote of confidence - that's an older bike than the bike boom bikes I'm familiar with.  We need @juvela to see this - maybe he'll get the flag and visit this thread.  
I can't identify the head badge, and I'd bet he probably can.  I would guess it's a wheel and wings, but I can't identify a maker from it.  
With that fork crown, I'd also bet prewar bike - great lugs, great fork crown - very high quality.  
Definitely believe the bars are old-style Cinelli


----------



## juvela (Apr 10, 2018)

-----

We have images of the cycle in two differing configurations.

This particular winged wheel logo, and some variants, were fairly common once upon a time.

Have no ideas as to dating as it is unclear if frame as early as might be suggested or if it is a later "looking backward" sort of project.

The Sheffield Corsa Nr. 655 pedals might suggest an Italian origin. 



 

 

Chainset seen with them may be Magistroni.  Headset seen in photo with the Sheffields may suggest a 1950's era.

We would need further detail images of the machine in the bare metal iteration for readers to say much more.

Thank you for sharing this mystery with the forum!  

-----


----------



## MFMC Paint (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks for all your help so far. After the frame arrives to me for repaint, I will be able to take any more photos that you need. Here are a few more photos that the customer has sent me.


----------



## juvela (Apr 10, 2018)

-----

Thanks very much for all of these new images!

Well, its certainly "vintage" as opposed to a "looking backward" sort of project.

That is one fabulous lugset.

The Campag Sport Nr. 3320 chainset seen in the pictures launched 1971 so it is clearly a good two decades later than cycle.

http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?i.d.=1C9F2B57-2F2B-4D7B-95C3-3C3A8A807F28&Enum=115&AbsPos=67

Am sure have seen this particular form of winged wheel symbol previously but me _auld braine _hath been unable to place it.  :^  [

Situation analogous to running into one's postman at the grocery in civvies and trying to place the face.  Sometimes the answer rolls in after a few seconds and sometimes takes longer.  ;^  \

Have you discovered as yet any markings on shell or ends?

What is the threading of the shell?  Am thinking it may be BSC rather than the ITA one might expect from the fittings.  Presently leaning toward a UK or other anglophone nation origin for the frameset.

Will make some further explorations to see what can be found...

-----


----------



## MFMC Paint (Apr 10, 2018)

I have not, The frame has not arrived in my shop yet. I can update when it shows up. It will be here for a while as I have to do a dent repair on it aswell.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 10, 2018)

also tapped fill and drain ports for the bottom bracket (maybe the bottom is for a set screw?)


----------



## juvela (Apr 11, 2018)

-----

Lower bottom bracket hole appears unthreaded although it is difficult to tell for sure one way or the other.

Some of the shells with lubrication ports employed an inner sheet metal sheath to guide the lubrication into the bearings.

When a zerk fitting was present the technique was to keep pumping the grease until clean looking grease began oozing out.

-----


----------



## Nairb1973 (Feb 11, 2019)

*can someone help to identify this bike*


----------



## Nairb1973 (Feb 11, 2019)

16 in frame


----------

